# I got Nuggetized today



## cmayna (Feb 10, 2020)

Actually some of our fish got nuggetized.  I just felt that way after getting up so early to start the process 

Found this fish which the way better half caught during the 2019 Salmon season, in the freezer, yelling "let me out!!".    Since I was looking for some Salmon to make into Nuggets......why not this one along with a couple of it's freezer buddies:








5.8# of Chinook Salmon chunks







Into Mr. MES using the new mailbox  and neck which replaced my old original one.






All done.  Love my Auber set up.







Cooling down










Belch!






Without my wife, I simply couln't have so much fun.   She get's to share this batch with her friends.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 10, 2020)

Man I bet those are delicious!! That’s one hell of a nice salmon!!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 10, 2020)

They look great . Never had salmon of any kind  myself . 
When I saw the title of the thread  I thought you might have a lamp shade on your head like Bob .


----------



## cmayna (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks guys.    In VERY fine print on our marriage agreement, it says......."she catches it,  I smoke it".
So true!


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 10, 2020)

OMG. To this guy, those look better than any brisket or pulled pork ever could.

Good for you


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

That's some fine looking pink! I grew up in Redwood City and fished out of HMB a lot, then Bodega when we moved north to Elk Grove, had a 21' Proline. When your wife's your fishing partner you get to fish a lot more often, I know that for a fact. The Big Pond is the only thing I miss since we moved to AZ, tho I sure don't miss the traffic. RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

Craig That looks great my wife doesn't go fishing with me.If we get lucky an find a place to crab up here she will go with me.
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2020)

Looking Good! Fish on!


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2020)

Dang, that looks good

Nice

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  Yes we're counting the days before we get to start our 2020 Salmon season.   

Oh and the wife's favorite and very,very common thing to say while on the boat   "HOOK UP!", while reaching for her fishing rod.  I just smile while hearing others mumble quietly...."Her? Again?"


----------



## fullborebbq (Feb 15, 2020)

Great looking Salmon!!! Point for sure. How did you prepare them for the smoker??????


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks great from my vantage point.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## cmayna (Feb 16, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> Great looking Salmon!!! Point for sure. How did you prepare them for the smoker??????



My standard method for nuggets is to dry brine them in a 4/1 ratio of dark brown sugard / non iodized salt, for 4-5 hours (depending just how big the chunks are). Rinse and room dry for a couple hours. Then off to the smoker for 3+ hours in low (125* --145*) temp.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

Awesome Nuggets, as always!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 17, 2020)

cmayna said:


> My standard method for nuggets is to dry brine them in a 4/1 ratio of dark brown sugard / non iodized salt, for 4-5 hours (depending just how big the chunks are). Rinse and room dry for a couple hours. Then off to the smoker for 3+ hours in low (125* --145*) temp.


I was going to ask the same question
Thanks for answering.
I'm a Noob to smoking... Wife & I just got a 560. The reason we were looking into smokers is because we just got about 25 lbs of local Salmon at the Hatchery give away. (Feather River)
This looks like a real good way to deal with it.
Last night we did our 8th cook on the 560. 
LOVE it !


----------

